# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Colorbond gate - how?

## mattwilliams78

I was in the Big B on the weekend looking for 3 fence panels to temporarily close off my yard from prying eyes. I had thought of temporary fencing wrapped in sunshade but the colourbond is a similar cost and if things stretch more permanently its no biggie. 
Question is though, what about a gate? The guy in B suggested that I just make up a panel and hinge that off the fixed panels, i.e. don't stick the posts in the ground, just tek screw some hinges onto the post. To minimise swung weight I could split a panel in two and just get an extra two posts to make two half gates (1200 wide) 
Is this right? it makes logical sense but if its that easy why do they sell gate kits? is it a bracing issue? since its just a temporary solution I can just screw on some short pieces of steel across the corners on the inside if necessary to brace. a panel is about $90 whereas a gate on ebay is about $500. 
What do you think? They are fielders units at the big B but no gate kit available.

----------


## murray44

I've just used those same fence panels at Bunnings to make some gates. 
I had some heavy posts already in the ground and just tech screwed the panels on. 
The only trouble is they do have a bit of twist in them. One of the openings was about 3m, and I wanted a 1m and 2m gate. The 2m gate is a bit twisty when opened but it all locks up nicely when closed. Was a bit of fiddling but happy with the result. 
I also cut them down a bit, I have gone for 1.5m high.

----------


## mattwilliams78

thanks Murray, I think I will take the 2.4m opening and split it into two gates by buying a couple of extra posts. 
Anyone else? How are you meant to do gates from Bunnings?

----------


## commodorenut

If you go & see Stratco, they will make the gates to your size, out of your choice of colorbond profile & colour, with a welded steel frame - all in the same matching colorbond colour. 
It comes at a cost, which I think is quite reasonable, as anything over 1m wide in colorbond fence framing will twist & wobble every time you use it, and it's worse the taller/wider the gate is.  
I can tell you how bad a 6' x 3' gate made from fence frame & panels is, as I have one on the side passage. I needed to fit 2 strap/staple type catches onto it, top & bottom, to padlock it closed properly.  It previously only had a latch in the middle, and the dog could push the bottom corner out enough, and escape.

----------


## mattwilliams78

thanks Nut, I could see how the panel could be flimsy and easily twist. I will go and check out Stratco but if its too exy I might just end up getting the Fielders panel and tek-screw some bracing on the back - hopefully that will be good enough for the few months I need it. Each gate will be 1200wide.

----------


## mattwilliams78

I actually just bought the C sections and used that as a "post". Would NOT recommend this again. They mean it when they say you should hang your gates off 50mm square section posts. Also, without diagonal bracing (or something else doing the job?) the gate is quite flimsy and will deflect top or bottom - I have a latch at the top but the bottom can push in with the wind by about 30-50mm. 
Its ok though because I really want my new garage soon and the fence will come out again anyway.

----------


## dexx

Sorry for the grave dig but this discussion is exactly what i'm looking at atm.  Stratco and fence constructors want a fortune for steel frame colourbond gates.  I can make a gate using fencing rails and sheets. However it is a bit flimsy.  Any advice on how to cheaply add rigidity to such a gate?

----------


## mattwilliams78

by co-incidence I'm back on the site after a long time away. I couldn't find an easy way to do this but as it was a temporary situation I lived with it for a little while. Now I have the permanent solution as the garage is built I went and got a couple of gates made which cost me $240ish (1700 wide) while the temp solution cost me $80ish (2400 wide). To be honest for the extra $160 its so worth it - I forget the exact phrase but its something like "the extra expense is soon forgotten whilst the reminder of a corner cut lingers for a much longer time" 
Good luck - happy to recommend my gate manufacturer if you're in the Shire.

----------


## barney118

I fell into the same trap and used Lysaght post/gate kit that are tek screwed together for a 3.3m opening of 2 gates. I also have one for a 900 gate with no issues. I ended up going to a fencing company and getting the welded job panels which was worth the extra cash. Now I will end up selling these to pay for a sliding one.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

